# Duotrap purchase? Any alternative?



## H3Tex (Oct 17, 2013)

In my quick search is seems that local bike shops are the only places out there to purchase the Duotrap? Not of my regular mail order places carry the thing. Is this ture?

Also, are there any 3rd party mfg's of the Duetrap? Or is the *Bontrager* the only one out there?

Thanks


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

DuoTrap is a Trek/Bontrager product. So only a Trek dealer would carry them.

I have never seen a 3rd party "DuoTrap" sensor.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Trek dealer or used on ebay.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

You can also order it directly from Trek, via their website, I think?


----------



## stabor (Nov 22, 2011)

H3Tex said:


> In my quick search is seems that local bike shops are the only places out there to purchase the Duotrap?


By the time you've bought the sensor and computer you might as well have gone with a Garmin Edge 500, which is self-contained, lets you save all your ride data for later examination, has wider capabilities, and gets much better reviews than the Bontrager computer. If you have to have cadence, the Garmin is said to be compatible with the higher-end DuoTrap; but I get an adequate reading on that by using the timer in my head. So I go on having the hole in my chain-stay and feel no need to fill it.


Steve


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

Steve

Duotrap is a speed/cadence sensor that works with any Atn+ computer. What makes it neat is integrates into the chainstay on your Trek. I use mine with my Garmin 800


----------



## stabor (Nov 22, 2011)

Jon D said:


> Steve
> 
> Duotrap is a speed/cadence sensor that works with any Atn+ computer. What makes it neat is integrates into the chainstay on your Trek. I use mine with my Garmin 800


I wouldn't assume across-the-board compatibility even within Ant+ (the Garmin website is very cagey about it), but it's good to hear DuoTrap works with the Garmin. I'm just saying, if you can do without the cadence readout, you can save on the sensor and use the Garmin alone.


Steve


----------



## Trek Road Dogg (Jan 30, 2012)

I agree with the others. Most Bontrager/Trek products are typically available only from their dealers or the online Trek/Bontrager web site. Some of the Trek Bike shops restrict shipping of Bontrager items to in-store sales only. 

But if your Trek has the DuoTrap ready cutout, I'd say its a no brainer to use it for your Speed/Cadence. Much cleaner look than zipties and a tall sensor hanging on your chainstay.

I've been using one with a Garmin 500 for a couple of years and absolutly no issues with syncing or readings.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

in the scheme of things, the duotap is not much more expensive than a Garmin GSC10 speed and cadence sensor and a much cleaner install. It's a no brainer to me if you want wheel based speed + cadence.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Srode said:


> in the scheme of things, the duotap is not much more expensive than a Garmin GSC10 speed and cadence sensor and a much cleaner install. It's a no brainer to me if you want wheel based speed + cadence.


+1. From what I can remember there was no price difference. But a much cleaner look, works with either my garmin and my ant+ stick in the PC when I'm on the kickr.


----------



## H3Tex (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Its just as I expected. Ill wait for my next trip into the city for my purchase.

The computer I currently have is the Cateye Stealth 50. I guess its kinda like the Garmin 500 except that it does not have how high in the sky you are or weather readings. It has been a great computer so far. Im looking at getting the duotrap since cadence is so important in cycling.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

stabor said:


> I wouldn't assume across-the-board compatibility even within Ant+ (the Garmin website is very cagey about it), but it's good to hear DuoTrap works with the Garmin. I'm just saying, if you can do without the cadence readout, you can save on the sensor and use the Garmin alone.
> 
> 
> Steve


The speed readout is much more consistent on ANY Garmin if a speed/cadence sensor is used. Not sure what you mean about Ant+ compatibility, the whole idea behind makers of different products using it as their data transfer protocol is that it will work w/ many different devices. Garmin's Ant+ is no different than any other, for instance Bontrager. Any device w/ Ant+ should work w/ any other device that uses it.


----------



## stabor (Nov 22, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> Not sure what you mean about Ant+ compatibility, the whole idea behind makers of different products using it as their data transfer protocol is that it will work w/ many different devices. Garmin's Ant+ is no different than any other, for instance Bontrager. Any device w/ Ant+ should work w/ any other device that uses it.



Read https://support.garmin.com/support/searchSupport/case.faces?caseId={b4305250-b8e9-11de-4c3e-000000000000}. They seem to be saying otherwise.


Steve


----------



## Trek Road Dogg (Jan 30, 2012)

stabor said:


> Read https://support.garmin.com/support/searchSupport/case.faces?caseId={b4305250-b8e9-11de-4c3e-000000000000}. They seem to be saying otherwise.
> 
> 
> Steve


I use my Garmin Edge 500 with two bikes. One has the Trek/Bontrager Duo Trap and the other has the Garmin Speed/Cadence sensor. While there is a difference in the selection during the initial set up as noted in the link above, they both function the same as any ANT+ device should. 

Before I picked up the Garmin Edge 500, I used the Duo Trap on one bike and the Garmin speed/cadence on the other, both connecting to a Bontrager Node 2 computer. This also worked flawlessly.

So in either case, the ANT+ seems to work that same no matter the configuration.

Another added plus with the Duo Trap is the nifty cadence magnet it comes with. Its a rubber band with a magnet that stretches over the crankarm. Very clean and again, no wire ties or doublesided sticky tape needed.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Trek Road Dogg said:


> Another added plus with the Duo Trap is the nifty cadence magnet it comes with. Its a rubber band with a magnet that stretches over the crankarm. Very clean and again, no wire ties or doublesided sticky tape needed.


For the "ultimate" in stealthy cadence magnets I suggest one of the high powered magnets sold on ebay. There's no adhesive, zip ties or rubber bands required.

Icarus Hidden Cadence Sensor Magnet for Bicycle Pedal Garmin Sigma Polar | eBay


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Dunbar said:


> For the "ultimate" in stealthy cadence magnets I suggest one of the high powered magnets sold on ebay. There's no adhesive, zip ties or rubber bands required.
> 
> Icarus Hidden Cadence Sensor Magnet for Bicycle Pedal Garmin Sigma Polar | eBay


I don't think a duotap will pick that magnet up - it's in the wrong location - the Duotap magnet goes an inch and a half back from the pedal spindle - at least on my 175mm crank arms.

That does work well on my cross bike with a ziptied Garmin speed and cadence sensor though, but it's just a 50 cent rare earth magnet, nothing fancy


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Srode said:


> I don't think a duotap will pick that magnet up - it's in the wrong location - the Duotap magnet goes an inch and a half back from the pedal spindle - at least on my 175mm crank arms.
> 
> That does work well on my cross bike with a ziptied Garmin speed and cadence sensor though, but it's just a 50 cent rare earth magnet, nothing fancy


You can always use a dab of silicon.

And the ones on ebay is the exact same.


----------

